# Kennel size?



## MikoMN

We are going to be taking a cross country trip in a few months and are wondering about kennel options. We have mostly decided on the ruff tough kennel, but are having troubles deciding what size/model to get. 
Our boy is: 11 months old, 23.5 inches tall from floor to top of shoulders, 23 inches long from chest to bum. He only weighs 45 lbs. (we are trying to get a little weight on his ribs, but won't go over 50)

1. Is medium size big enough of ruff Tough Kennel, or do we need to go intermediate?
2. Single door, double door (front and back), or double door (front and side)? It will go in a mini van or a truck bed. (my wife's car and mine)
3. Is the Ruff Tough Kennel really worth the price? (we decided for safety, if all the claims are true, it would be)
4. Is there another brand that we should be considering?

Links: 
Ruff tough kennel http://www.huntindawg.com/dog-crate...ates/ruff-tough-double-door-medium-crate.html
Example of vizsla in RTK: 



2015 study (I don't know the validity, or any biases that may be involved here) http://www.centerforpetsafety.org/test-results/crates/2015-crate-study-results/


----------



## texasred

If it's ever going to be in a bed of the truck, it's worth the price. 
You could send Ken a email on what size. I believe he sells them, or has in the past.


----------



## einspänner

Scout is about 25" to the shoulder, 26" chest to bum (is that the official measurement?  ), and weighs 50-54lbs. I went with the intermediate, double door, and almost 4 years and many road trips later it's still going strong. Double door has been nice for extra ventilation when I've crated her at training days or hunt tests, for visibility from the driver's seat, and for ease of cleaning. 

Here she was at 14 months old in the crate, a tad smaller than she is now.

For other options you have your typical petmate, two shell plastic kennels-not as durable, but if you ever need to fly, it meets airline standards; wire crates, also not very strong and rattle annoyingly on the road; aluminum crates, strong, but $200 more at least; Dakota Kennels roto-molded plastic like Ruff Tough, similarly priced, color options, but no double door option.


----------



## MikoMN

Thanks everyone. It will be in the back of the truck, so I'll go with a ruff tough. 
Einspanner, do you think that a medium would have been ok, or do you think you definitely needed the intermediate? The last 2 kennels we purchased just seemed way too big for him.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner

The intermediate is 1.5x as large as the medium by volume, but I was having a hard time visualizing that. So below are some quick mockups of Scout in a similarly sized medium crate next to the intermediate ruff tough. Keep in mind she is bigger boned than your boy. In the medium her head sticks out considerably, her front legs are folded in, and she's in a much tighter curl. She fits, but it's very cramped. In the intermediate, she can lay much flatter and stretch out her legs. Her nose still sticks out some. 

Are you near The Cities? Looks like the Woodbury and Rogers Cabelas have them in stock. You could bring him in for a test fit and then order from wherever you like. Dokken, of Dokken ducks fame, down in Northfield is also listed as a dealer. If you go down there, drink a glass of root beer at Hogan Brother's for me.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Matt and I spoke on the phone yesterday. For the vast majority of Vizslas, in my experience the Intermediate is the right size. Of course if you have a mini, you could go to a Medium and some of the Big boys might prefer a large, but Intermediate is the size we use and I've yet to have a dog complain. ;-)
Ken


----------



## MikoMN

Einspanner you rock! That was a great explanation. Also, a great idea to check it out in store. It is a little over an hour away, but maybe I can get there in the next few days before I order it. Honestly though, I think you gave me enough to make the decision.

Between everything I read here and talking to Ken yesterday, I'll go with intermediate. I'll post pics when it gets here. 

Thanks again for the help. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN

UPDATE!!! Well, here it is. Double door intermediate size, RoughTough kennel. Purchased from huntingdawn.com. I also got a great TufFlex customized plate collar. Fast delivery, and just as promised. I had called and spoken to a Ken about size recommendations. Between him and einspanner I decided to bet on the intermediate, not the medium. At 43 lbs/11 months Miko fits in it well, with room to stretch. I did also add handles and tie down brackets.
I love the feature that the doors swing either way to open, and the kennel itself appears far more hardy than the other I have. I cannot give full review at this time, because I have not used it enough to give an honest one.


----------

